# Buying ED a2-300 and Polk a series surround for $500 - advice needed



## tyler cookson (Oct 3, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I'm looking for some reasonable advice on what to do concerning a deal I'm able to get. Perhaps this isn't the best place to come for "reasonable" speaker purchasing advice  but all the same I'm in a bit of a dillemma. 

I currently have a 5.0 setup consisting of Elemental Designs (3) a6 5t5 and (2) a3 5tc (link to product - http://www.edesignaudio.com/index.php?cPath=2_42) which I find to be satisfying in my current situation. I do however, have the chance to upgrade the speakers to polk RTi- A1 bookshelves and CSi-A4 center for $500 

I'm not sure how well or how fast my old speakers will sell, and I'm not sure if I'll be $500 satisfied with the new sound. Essentially my question is, would you guys make the upgrade? How much better are these polks than ED speakers, let alone how do they compare to other speakers on the market?


Also - This is a secondary system so it does not get as much use (my main system consists of a 10 ft^3 tuned 19hz Resonant Engineering HC 15 with a Parts Express 1000rms plate amp and 5ft^3 sealed 18" AA Havoc with lt/1300 plate amp, and x-series speakers from av123).


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I'd listen first. I'm not so sure that it would be much of an upgrade.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm not so sure it would be much of an upgrade either. "I" think the addition of the sub will make for a much more noticeable upgrade than the speakers you are considering.


----------



## tyler cookson (Oct 3, 2009)

well the thing is, I'm already purchasing an ED a2-300 for $200 from the same guy so I'm set on that. I think I'll just get the sub and keep my system as is then


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

That would be my recommendation... or maybe upgrade the A2-300 :devil:


----------



## tyler cookson (Oct 3, 2009)

nova said:


> That would be my recommendation... or maybe upgrade the A2-300 :devil:



My girlfriend would kill me.. the one sound in the world she hates the most just so happens to be one of my favorites. Loud low bass. :hsd:

But my sealed 18" and ported 15" are keeping me beyond satisfied in the main setup, no need for anything beyond the A2-300. I didn't know that thing weighs almost 75lbs... she thinks its going to be a small sub..


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I've heard Polks and they aren't my cup of tea. I know there are certain folks that really love them, but if you aren't one of them you probably would like a different set better.


----------



## tyler cookson (Oct 3, 2009)

I previously owned a set of Polk LSI 9's for stereo listening. They were a stunning set of speakers, but this set here doesn't have those vifa tweeters..


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

tyler cookson said:


> I previously owned a set of Polk LSI 9's for stereo listening. They were a stunning set of speakers, but this set here doesn't have those vifa tweeters..


Have you listened to the Behringer 2030p, SVS SBS-01, or Ascend Acoustics 170? I preferred them all to the Polk Rti-a1. 

The Behringers go for 130 online. You can probably find them at a pro-audio store. I suggest you give them a listen.


----------

